# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Những lưu ý khi sử dụng xe buýt ở Sài Gòn

## hangnt

*Nếu bạn nghĩ 'đi xe buýt ở đâu chẳng giống nhau' thì bạn đã nhầm. Nên nhớ ở Sài Gòn, xe buýt chỉ vào bến khi có khách gọi mà thôi.* 

Xe buýt ở Sài Gòn nói riêng và nhiều nơi khác vừa tiết kiệm lại vừa an toàn. Nhưng nếu mới đặt chân đến thành phố này và chưa kịp thích nghi với văn hóa giao thông tại đây, bạn sẽ phải đợi dài cổ. Một vài kinh nghiệm cho các bạn lần đầu tiên vào Sài Gòn và muốn di chuyển bằng phương tiện này: 



Xe buýt cũng là một phương tiện được sử dụng nhiều ở Sài Gòn. 
*Nhớ vẫy để xe vào trạm*

Ở Hà Nội và nhiều tỉnh thành khác, bạn chỉ việc chờ ở trạm dừng là có thể lên xe dễ dàng. Nhưng nếu giữ thói quen đó ở Sài Gòn thì bạn sẽ phải chờ dài cổ. Điểm đặc biệt của xe buýt Sài Gòn là chỉ vào bến khi có khách gọi. Xe buýt là phương tiện giao thông công cộng phổ biến ở Sài Gòn. Nếu đây là lần đầu tiên bạn tới Sài thành, đừng bỏ qua thông tin này nhé.

*Đi xe buýt tăng cường*



Loại buýt nhỏ tăng cường. 
Người dân Sài Gòn thường gọi loại xe buýt này là xe “đa su”. Đây là một phương tiện giao thông rất độc đáo chỉ có ở Sài Gòn. Có tên gọi là xe buýt tăng cường nhưng thực chất đó là những chiếc xe được cải tiến từ dòng xe tải nhỏ, có thể ngồi tối đa 12 người.

Ưu điểm của loại phương tiện này là nhỏ gọn, di chuyển nhanh và linh hoạt, góp phần giảm ùn tắc giao thông, vừa hạn chế được phương tiện cá nhân như xe máy. Nhờ ưu thế trên mà dòng xe này hoạt động với tần suất cao 10 phút/chuyến, 128 chuyến/ngày nên người dân không phải đợi xe quá lâu. Giá cước của dòng xe buýt tăng cường này rất rẻ, chỉ giao động từ 5.000 đến 6.000đồng/lượt. Học sinh, sinh viên được giảm giá còn 2.000 đồng/lượt.

*Mua vé tập khi cần di chuyển nhiều*

Việc đi lại nhiều sẽ ngốn của bạn một khoản tiền không nhỏ, kể cả khi lựa chọn xe buýt. Với những tuyến có trợ giá thì 6.000 đồng/lượt cho mỗi hành khách. Nhưng nếu mua vé tập, bạn sẽ chỉ tốn 4.500 đồng/lượt đi. Việc mua vé tập sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm được một khoản tiền không nhỏ.

Vé tập có thời gian sử dụng lên tới 1 năm nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm sử dụng bất cứ lúc nào cần. Vé tập năm loại đắt nhất có giá 135.000 đồng/tập 30 vé, có thể sử dụng đi trên tất cả các tuyến (trừ các tuyến có mã số 13, 94 và 96).

Nhưng nếu bạn là học sinh hay sinh viên thì đừng quên mang theo thẻ, vì giá vé dành cho đối tượng này chỉ có 2.000 đồng/lượt.



Vé tập 135.000 đồng/30 vé có thể đi trên tất cả các tuyến.
*Đừng ngủ gật trên xe*

Hầu hết những tuyến buýt Sài Gòn không có loa thông báo mỗi khi tới điểm dừng. Nếu lỡ ngủ gật trên xe, bạn sẽ phải "méo mặt" chi thêm tiền để bắt tuyến khác mới tới được điểm mình mong muốn. Không chỉ mất thêm tiền, bạn còn mất thời gian và nhiều cơ hội chỉ vì “chợp mắt chút thôi”. Hãy nói với bác tài hoặc người kế bên điểm bạn cần tới và nhờ họ nhắc nhở nếu bạn là một con sâu ngủ nhé.

*Mua bản đồ hoặc tham khảo google trước khi lên đường*

Ở Sài Gòn, có một số địa điểm không có nhà chờ cũng không có biển báo thông báo về lộ trình tuyến đi. Thậm chí có những đoạn đường, người ta chỉ nhận biết được trạm dừng của xe buýt dựa vào những đường zigzag ở mép đường xe buýt sẽ dừng. Do đó, bạn hãy trang bị cho mình một tấm bản đồ. Còn nếu ngại xem, trước khi đi bạn có thể nhờ Google giúp đỡ. Đây là việc làm cần thiết để đảm bảo lên đúng tuyến và không mất thời gian.

*Nhờ 'Buýt Sài Gòn' giúp đỡ*

Buýt Sài Gòn là một trang fanpage Facebook phi lợi nhuận được lập nên để tư vấn lộ trình thích hợp và cập nhật tin tức mới nhất về các tuyến xe buýt tại Sài Gòn. Đây là một trong những "người bạn đồng hành" quen thuộc của sinh viên, đặc biệt là những người lần đầu di chuyển bằng phương tiện này. Bạn có thể tìm hiểu thông tin qua địa chỉ: “https://www.facebook.com/buyttphcm?fref=ts. Dù mới lập nhưng trang đã nhanh chóng nhận được sự yêu mến của các bạn trẻ.

Nếu có thắc mắc, hỏi đáp về lộ trình chuyến đi, bạn có thể nhờ Buýt Sài Gòn tư vấn với đầy đủ thông tin, bao gồm điểm xuất phát và điểm muốn đến. Bạn sẽ nhận được những tư vấn nhiệt tình, tin cậy của admin và những người bạn.

*Đừng ngại hỏi thăm tài xế xe buýt và xe ôm*

Tài xế xe buýt và xe ôm là những người rành rẽ từng con hẻm của Sài Gòn nhất, vậy nên bạn đừng ngại nhé. Có một điểm đặc biệt khi bạn tới mảnh đất này là những bác xe ôm rất nhiệt tình, rất hiếm khi bắt gặp tình trạng chèo kéo khách. Thậm chí, họ có thể chở khách đi với mức giá 2.000 đồng, 5.000 đồng, điều không thể bắt gặp ở xe ôm những tỉnh thành phố lớn khác.



Theo ngoisao

Cùng khám phá địa điểm *đi chơi ở Sài Gòn* - *di choi o Sai Gon*


Để tham quan Sài Gòn bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan Sài Gòn 1 ngày (Giá 140.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *tour tham quan Sai Gon 1 ngay (Gia 140.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------

